# Tree/Shrub Identity?



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Can anybody help confirm identity of this species please? I have plenty of opportunity to get forks from these.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Crataegus monogyna?

(Hawthorn, common)

The timber is hard and tough and was used for veneer and cabinet work, boxes, tool handles, mill-wheel teeth, mallets and the ribs of small boats

I've used it and... Oh you won't like it... :naughty:


----------

